# What does your belly FEEL like early on?



## seaweed eater

I'm only 4 weeks, but I think my belly feels slightly different! I don't think it's much bigger, but it seems rounder and harder, as if it has more of a shape somehow. Also, I seem to have stopped feeling cramping but I feel a bit of soreness -- I know back soreness is normal but I also feel it at the front, very slightly, as if I'd had an ab workout (which I assure you I have not :lol:).

It seems very early for any belly-related changes, especially since this is my first pregnancy. I guess it might just be bloating? Could it have something to do with uterus growth (does that start so early already)? Or of course it could be completely in my head! :haha: Anyone else have similar (or different) experiences??


----------



## helen_beee

More than likely just bloating at this point, I got extremely bloated from very early on which made it a nightmare to hide! If it is your first child it is unlikely you will start showing until after 12 weeks at the earliest xx


----------



## AC1987

Its bloat, I've got alot of bloat too, I guess cause normally when I get AF the bloat goes, but since I'm Preg the bloat is staying with me :haha: it IS a pain.. for me anyhow.


----------



## kat2504

Yes, it's probably bloating and gas. Many people get a lot of that right from the start. Your uterus doesn't rise out of the pelvis and into your belly until about 12 weeks so it definitely won't be the baby. Constipation can make your belly seem harder until it is "resolved"


----------



## honeybee2

Actually, I beg to differ! As soon as the preg hormone is released inside your body, your uterus begins to 'house' the embryo. Your uterus swells, stretches and contracts. Yes you do bloat, but your uterus also becomes hard and you can feel it. Obviously its not the embryo you can feel, as opposed to when you have a bump, but its def the growing uterus.

At 9 weeks I 'popped' and my uterus was deffinitely outside of my pelvis and just under the belly button, as is now but bigger.


----------



## seaweed eater

Thanks all, maybe it's some of both. I know I've had a lot of gas so there's probably some bloating, but that doesn't seem like it would cause the shape (though maybe constipation would). Interesting stuff!


----------



## TerriLynn

honeybee2 said:


> Actually, I beg to differ! As soon as the preg hormone is released inside your body, your uterus begins to 'house' the embryo. Your uterus swells, stretches and contracts. Yes you do bloat, but your uterus also becomes hard and you can feel it. Obviously its not the embryo you can feel, as opposed to when you have a bump, but its def the growing uterus.
> 
> At 9 weeks I 'popped' and my uterus was deffinitely outside of my pelvis and just under the belly button, as is now but bigger.

Agree totally!!! I am starting to bloat and have had those uterus stretching cramps. Everything feels tight right now.


----------



## EmmaBozner_x

Everyones different hun, Im 10 weeks preg and I am showing already .. some days I look bigger than others (not massive but you can clearly see I'm pregnant) .. Enjoy having your wee bump, I am! Cant wait :) xxxxx


----------



## diva2010

I've had the biggest bloat since 4 and a half weeks. It looks like a tiny preg bump but I can still hold it in if I try really hard so I'm guessing it's not my uterus just yet!
I'm also getting confused whether when I'm lying down, if I can feel the top of my uterus just above my pubic bone or if it's just my lower tummy muscles??


----------



## jellytot

seaweed eater said:


> I'm only 4 weeks, but I think my belly feels slightly different! I don't think it's much bigger, but it seems rounder and harder, as if it has more of a shape somehow. Also, I seem to have stopped feeling cramping but I feel a bit of soreness -- I know back soreness is normal but I also feel it at the front, very slightly, as if I'd had an ab workout (which I assure you I have not :lol:).
> 
> It seems very early for any belly-related changes, especially since this is my first pregnancy. I guess it might just be bloating? Could it have something to do with uterus growth (does that start so early already)? Or of course it could be completely in my head! :haha: Anyone else have similar (or different) experiences??

heya hun i am 4 weeks and 4 days i am feeling cramping down there, very slight, but i know something is going on, not bloating for me, but i do feel lower back pain, peeing alot and nausea after eating, i didnt think any of these symptoms should be noticable yet but everyone is different, they say not to test until 5 weeks but both mine were very positive and i know i am pregnant :) drs fri morning wahoooooo happy and healthy pregnancy hun x


----------



## Ber

The only way I can describe it is like a permanent painless cramp - like my whole lower belly is "tight" internally if that makes any sense.

I am so bloated that I look 6 months gone already lol, and so full of gas.

The fact that I can't stop stuffing my face isn't helping either - I've put on 10Lbs in the last 5 weeks :xmas14:


----------



## cmarie33

I think mine is gas. Suffered awful cramping, bought some gaviscon and am now in heaven. That stuff is AMAZING!!!! :hehe:


----------



## Unsurewoman

Hi. I'm new here. But I definitely need help. For quite a while I have felt uneasy and stressed out not knowing if i was pregnant or not. I had nausea for a while probably two or three months ago n again last month. I also felt weak and bloated and had back pains. I went to the doctor after the last bout of nausea to see wat the doctor wud say cause I didn't believe I could be pregnant. I did a test and it came back negative and the doctor gave me some medication that I can take but in the case I'm pregnant won't harm the baby. She wanted me to take another test to see if I would have the same results and i'm yet to take that test. I've had my period twice, once after the first bout of nausea and the second after seeing the doctor and taking the first set of meds she gave me. The doctor told me I was late for my period when I saw her and I was but ironically it came after seeing her. As days went I tried to ignore how my body felt and to go ahead with daily stuff because I have to work but lately I have been feeling bloated and tired and few times had gas and felt nauseous again. My belly feels semi-firm, and as I'm a short and small person it protrudes like maybe how a three or four month pregnant woman may look; idk. I'm really worried and stressed and I can't afford to be worried or stress because it affects me physically and mentally and also emotionally. I work in a man's world and my job is a hard one for me to strive in based on my size, and to have help in figuring out my dilemma would be a great help and hopefully relief. So if anyone can help me out with what you all think I would appreciate it. Be looking out for your responses eagerly


----------



## JT2013

At 5/6 weeks in both this pregnancy and my first my belly felt/feels tight and there is pressure there so that it feels a bit strange to lie on my front. This time however, I'm also much more bloated. I'm not sure if it's because your womb has a headstart second time around or something.


----------



## Unsurewoman

Hi, JT2013. This would be my first time IF I'm pregnant. N I know of the discomfort of laying on my stomach. Thnx tho.


----------

